# My new 120 community tank.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Here is a video of my new 120 gallon planted community tank. Most of the plants came from my 90 gallon and 46 gallon however the C. Balansae was donated by Ian aka Mr. Fishies.

I'll provide a list of plants and fish soon.
Enjoy.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thats wonderful


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow!! Awesome looking tank!!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice job!...hope my tank fills out like that!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments.

It's been a lot of work and it didn't start well when I thought the tank was fully cycled and moved my 6 three year old 6 inch Denisoni Barbs and then two days later woke up to find the smallest one struggling for breath at the surface and 5 dead (they were perfect the night before). It broke my heart.

I also struggled with hair algae until I moved my SAE over and they quickly took care of that.

I've since added 10 more Denisoni Barbs (from Big Al's and Finatics) and they're looking great. I also have 3 Albino Cories, 7 Sterbai Cories, 12 Rummy Nose Tetras, 6 true SAE, 12 Ottos, 4 Pygmy Cories, 3 Pearl Gouramies and 5 large Clown Loaches.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a nice healthy looking tank-full of green. Everybody in there looks really happy and active. Very nice to see those crypts getting to "stretch their legs."

My 75 seems small now...need bigger tank...must have bigger tank...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> That's a nice healthy looking tank-full of green. Everybody in there looks really happy and active. Very nice to see those crypts getting to "stretch their legs."
> 
> My 75 seems small now...need bigger tank...must have bigger tank...


Thanks for the kind words Ian. I couldn't have done it without your Balansae which is so hard to find in the LFS.
Oh and by the way, a 120 extra high is extra hard to plant because of the 26 inch height but in the end if you don't have to trim too often it's worth it.
--
Thanks again...Paul


----------

